# Amoba VS. Magicshine



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Looking at these 2 lights. Yes there is a price difference but both intrigue me... A Lot. I have heard only good/great of "scar" and his customer service and how great his lights are. I have also heard magicshies are the best for the $$$..

Discuss pros/cons of each. I am all ears, I woulf rather buy once and not multiple times. thanks


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*I have a MG*

I have a magic shine and want to run it on my bars with an Ameba or Amoba on my helmet. The MG puts out great light for the price and is built well. Because it is bet well and not great I want to run something very dependable on my helmet in case the MG goes down. I live in the wet NW and I have heard of some MG issues in damp conditions. I am very pleased though with my MG purchase. Does anyone know how the Ameba does in wet conditions? (not trying to steal your thread)


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

bigtymerider said:


> I have a magic shine and want to run it on my bars with an Ameba or Amoba on my helmet. The MG puts out great light for the price and is built well. Because it is bet well and not great I want to run something very dependable on my helmet in case the MG goes down. I live in the wet NW and I have heard of some MG issues in damp conditions. I am very pleased though with my MG purchase. Does anyone know how the Ameba does in wet conditions? (not trying to steal your thread)


You're not.. You are helping. Thanks for more insight on the damp issue


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

bigtymerider said:


> I have a magic shine and want to run it on my bars with an Ameba or Amoba on my helmet. The MG puts out great light for the price and is built well. Because it is bet well and not great I want to run something very dependable on my helmet in case the MG goes down. I live in the wet NW and I have heard of some MG issues in damp conditions. I am very pleased though with my MG purchase. Does anyone know how the Ameba does in wet conditions? (not trying to steal your thread)


A bunch of riders here in Oregon have been using the Amoebas for 2 winters, and experienced ZERO problems related to moisture from riding in heavy rains and snow. It is very well sealed, and very durable. :thumbsup:

It sounds like the magicshine packs alot of light for little money, but I question the durability of these lights. I own several DX flashlights, and they are all poorly built rip offs of good technology. Some work pretty good, but others suffer from poor connectors, flickering bulbs, rough threads, etc. I wouldn't want to rely on a single Magicshine for my lighting needs due to this lack of faith in build quality.

The Amoeba's best feature is it's size/weight. It puts out plenty of light, but there are brighter lights out there. Most of them are bigger and heavier (especially the batteries) but it depends on what you feel is most important. Many people love the fact that with the Amoeba as a helmet light, you can put the light and battery on your helmet so you aren't tethered to your pack.

The other critical consideration is that the Amoeba is built by a mountain biker in Colorado in his garage. The Magicshine is built by a ten year old kid in China(??)
Buying an Amoeba supports someone who shares your passion for riding, and that money is likely to stay local.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sasquatch said:


> Buying an Amoeba supports someone who shares your passion for riding, and that money is likely to stay local.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That is also a major consideration.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Couldn't have said it any better myself!*



> Originally posted by Sasquatch
> _A bunch of riders here in Oregon have been using the Amoebas for 2 winters, and experienced ZERO problems related to moisture from riding in heavy rains and snow. It is very well sealed, and very durable.
> 
> It sounds like the magicshine packs alot of light for little money, but I question the durability of these lights. I own several DX flashlights, and they are all poorly built rip offs of good technology. Some work pretty good, but others suffer from poor connectors, flickering bulbs, rough threads, etc. I wouldn't want to rely on a single Magicshine for my lighting needs due to this lack of faith in build quality.
> ...


Thanks a million :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have seen the Amoebas in action. I have also seen a Magicshine. I'll take the Amoebas please. Of course, Scar is a mountain biker and a night rider.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Sasquatch said:


> The Magicshine is built by a ten year old kid in China(??)


Hmmm, we did much due diligence including a trip to China before taking on this product and I assure you it is built in a modern factory and there are no children involved. Hehe.

All workers were adults, both men and women, who seemed to be enjoying themselves.

We ride!

Geo


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: its good to have options :thumbsup:


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Hmmm, we did much due diligence including a trip to China before taking on this product and I assure you it is built in a modern factory and there are no children involved. Hehe.
> 
> All workers were adults, both men and women, who seemed to be enjoying themselves.
> 
> ...


you know they just hid the kids in the cabinets till you left right ha ha ha jk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry, even if the quality was the same, I'd rather support a local rider over a random low-cost Chinese factory. Amoebas are much better sealed and actually have an amazingly good track record around here.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Flyer said:


> Sorry, even if the quality was the same, I'd rather support a local rider over a random low-cost Chinese factory. Amoebas are much better sealed and actually have an amazingly good track record around here.


I agree completely. We'd source locally if we could get the same pricing leverage. Look at the labels on the items you buy. Not many are made in the USA. Our country has become a big "broker".

Unfortunately, I doubt Amoeba could keep up with the demand we've seen for the Magicshines. They obviously make a great product and have strong loyalty among users. We obviously hit a price and quality point with the Magicshines where people finally feel comfortable taking the night riding plunge.

We get emails every single day thanking us for bringing this product to market in North America and giving folks the opportunity to experience riding in the dark. It is very gratifying. Every day! Frankly, that's why we do this job.

Thanks all for your support.

Geo


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

curious... how many ms lights have you sold?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We can't disclose sales data, sorry. We've sold a lot of 'em. 

Geo


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Obviously not everyone thinks like me nor do I expect that. If I were to buy a budget light, I'll pay another $100 to support a mtn biker who makes these here in the US. I think they are built better but even past that, except for some component costs, a large portion of my money stays here. I don't mind buying products made overseas but I don't particularly like buying Chinese products that are mass produced in factories. I visited India and looked at their electronics markets a couple of years ago...early 2008. Even there, the reputation of Chinese products is very low and they recommend Japanese and Taiwanese electronics- even Malaysian.

Of course, given my specific situation and travels, I am much more aware than most of what the Chinese government and army does to its bordering countries (and why) so at a more idealistic level, I would rather not support them. Most products I buy are not Chinese- not clothes, not tools, not bikes, not components, not electronics. They may come from other other Asian countries though. 

I love good bargains though so it is a good thing I don't agree with you about the quality part, though quality has many facets to it. For one, I think they are cheaply made and not very well-sealed. I'd buy one as a loaner light but I simply would rather buy an Amoeba or other similarly-priced light. Geoman's sucess depends on them selling well (bike lights are the biggest sellers in the Auntumn) so I'm he will love them as long as they don't initially come back to him in droves.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Flyer said:


> Geoman's sucess depends on them selling well (bike lights are the biggest sellers in the Auntumn) so I'm he will love them as long as they don't initially come back to him in droves.


Your points are well taken with one exception - being your comment regarding "GeoMan's success"... We've been "successfully" in business since 1993 and doing online retailing since 1996. The Magicshines are not the first product we've taken to market nor will they be our last.

We monitor customer feedback very carefully and pass important feedback to the engineers involved in design and manufacturing. We have a unique relationship with the Magicshine folks.

Peace,

Geo


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I am well aware of your ego. How long have you been selling lights? These lights will be your primary seller in short order so my point still stands. If these don't sell well, your sales will take a big hit. Even Exposure wanted to have nothing do do with you. Dinotte will not either. Your NiteFlux lights don't sell anmore. I'm surprised that you are still a Lupine dealer. You may have to rely heavily on these in the near future.



GEOMAN said:


> Your points are well taken with one exception - being your comment regarding "GeoMan's success"... We've been "successfully" in business since 1993 and doing online retailing since 1996. The Magicshines are not the first product we've taken to market nor will they be our last.
> 
> We monitor customer feedback very carefully and pass important feedback to the engineers involved in design and manufacturing. We have a unique relationship with the Magicshine folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Truly, our goal at GeoManGear is to make customers happy. We try to provide a wide range products and prices to fulfill the needs of different customers.

I'm really sorry that we cannot fulfill your needs at this time.

Geo


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I see that quite clearly.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Flyer said:


> I am well aware of your ego. How long have you been selling lights? These lights will be your primary seller in short order so my point still stands. If these don't sell well, your sales will take a big hit. Even Exposure wanted to have nothing do do with you. Dinotte will not either. Your NiteFlux lights don't sell anmore. I'm surprised that you are still a Lupine dealer. You may have to rely heavily on these in the near future.


Is there a reason you're acting like a dick?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Ignorance is bliss...better to keep it that way. I mean that nicely.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Is there a reason you're acting like a dick?


It's protecting one's own circle.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Like I said...ignorance is bliss, yet again. There are good reasons many will not do business with certain people and some will do anything for a buck. That has nothing to do with a circle or protecting anything. If I protect anything, it is information. If you're that curious, try asking Rob or the Exposure guys who they would want or not want to sell lights through, and why.



lidarman said:


> It's protecting one's own circle.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Flyer said:


> Like I said...ignorance is bliss, yet again. There are good reasons many will not do business with certain people and some will do anything for a buck. That has nothing to do with a circle or protecting anything. If I protect anything, it is information. If you're that curious, try asking Rob or the Exposure guys who they would want or not want to sell lights through, and why.


You are sure defensive about this. I chuckle at the talking in vague terms and pushing the burden of proof on the reader. LOL.

Shocker! 

More please.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

You say "shocker" like you know me...you know a few things but not that much. If you do, you will know I'm not baited easily and that I recommend all sort of lights. Like I said, if you're that curious, make two calls. I don't even care if you use/like magicshines. In fact, I don't even care if they sell extremely well or not. Maybe that is ASSumption you are mistakenly making.



lidarman said:


> You are sure defensive about this. I chuckle at the talking in vague terms and pushing the burden of proof on the reader. LOL.
> 
> Shocker!
> 
> More please.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

What I would like to see is a lot less selling and retail customer service going on in these pages. Usually companies handle that through their own support forums.

A lot of forums have rules that wouldn't allow a lot of this.

J.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I cannot comment on the MS lights. I have ridden with NiteRider and LightInMotion lights. I have had problems with both. I am now riding with Amoebas...

Amoeba lights work as advertised, they are light-weight, bright and perform flawlessly.

I do not work for any of the light companies mentioned.

I will say that I like it when I can find a quality product that is made locally.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Flyer said:


> Sorry, even if the quality was the same, I'd rather support a local rider over a random low-cost Chinese factory. Amoebas are much better sealed and actually have an amazingly good track record around here.


Are the components of Amoeba lights manufactured locally, or are they manufactured overseas and then assembled locally?


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> What I would like to see is a lot less selling and retail customer service going on in these pages. Usually companies handle that through their own support forums.
> 
> A lot of forums have rules that wouldn't allow a lot of this.
> 
> J.


are you saying geo is bd-esque?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Please let me introduce myself*

My name is Jay (aka scar). I am a 45 year old mechanical designer for a major medical device manufacturer in Lakewood, Colorado for whom I have worked for the last 21 years. I have a small milling machine at home that I am producing my lights with. I also have two small children, therefore, I cannot afford $1000 dollars for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am now trying to help out others with similar budget constraints but desire the latest LED technology. I purchase all of the raw materials, manufacture, market (show people and ad on MTBR), package/ship all myself, doing the majority of work only on the weekend evenings. No one else is involved, total grass roots. I purchase my LED's from Cutter and a guy in the states by the name Photonfanatic. I believe the driver is coming from China, everything else is purchased in the States and locally when possible. There is no way that I could keep up with the rate that MagicShines are selling, nor do I want to. I am just a guy tyring to raise my kids in todays world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it. I am not trying to put a light on every bike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

scar said:


> My name is Jay (aka scar)...I cannot afford $1000 dollars for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am now trying to help out others with similar budget constraints but desire the latest LED technology. I purchase all of the raw materials, manufacture, market (show people and ad on MTBR), package/ship all myself, doing the majority of work only on the weekend evenings. No one else is involved, total grass roots...I am just a guy tyring to raise my kids in todays world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it. I am not trying to put a light on every bike.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Dude, kudos! I will definitely keep you in mind when it's time for new lights.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

scar said:


> My name is Jay (aka scar). I am a 45 year old mechanical designer for a major medical device manufacturer in Lakewood, Colorado for whom I have worked for the last 21 years. I have a small milling machine at home that I am producing my lights with. I also have two small children, therefore, I cannot afford $1000 dollars for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am now trying to help out others with similar budget constraints but desire the latest LED technology. I purchase all of the raw materials, manufacture, market (show people and ad on MTBR), package/ship all myself, doing the majority of work only on the weekend evenings. No one else is involved, total grass roots. I purchase my LED's from Cutter and a guy in the states by the name Photonfanatic. I believe the driver is coming from China, everything else is purchased in the States and locally when possible. There is no way that I could keep up with the rate that MagicShines are selling, nor do I want to. I am just a guy tyring to raise my kids in todays world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it. I am not trying to put a light on every bike.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Frankly, I respect and admire what you do.

I wish you the best.

Geo


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*I am all about people having more options*

Thanks Geo Man :thumbsup:

I also think the MagicShine has opened up the doors of night riding to a whole bunch of new riders that may have never tried it out because of the cost of most lighting systems. RIght on, more people to ride with. 

.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Flyer, JohnJ80:

I have no idea why you two are acting like such dicks towards Geoman. If you don't like the MS or the man himself, it isn't especially difficult to look over the posts titled "Magicshine" on the forum. Asking for information regarding sales and return rates that you wouldn't ask any other retailer? Really?

Yes, MS are priced well below some of the competition and yes it's produced in China. As is pretty much everything else you own. Why do you guys have such a problem with the sucess of a light that makes night riding affordable for those that previously couldn't really drop the $400-500 on a light set but can now experience it because of a budget light being available?

Geoman's service to those that have problems with products he's sold has been nothing short of exemplary, and he's been more than fair with his attitudes towards other products competing with the magicshine. He has as much right to participate in these forums as any other light manufacturer. If you really have a problem with retailers or manufacturers providing customer service on the forums, why don't you complain about say... Specialized's suspension tech offering support?

Stop acting like such jerks towards someone trying to help customers and is offering options that were previously unavailable.


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

If this becomes a real e-fight, I'd like to play too.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

JCYC5 said:


> Flyer, JohnJ80:
> 
> I have no idea why you two are acting like such dicks towards Geoman. If you don't like the MS or the man himself, it isn't especially difficult to look over the posts titled "Magicshine" on the forum. Asking for information regarding sales and return rates that you wouldn't ask any other retailer? Really?
> 
> ...


Notice that no one except you is calling anyone names on this forum. Grow up and discuss it like an adult or go somewhere else.

I have zero issues with Magicshine having cheaper prices or trying to make a better product. In point of fact, I welcome it. I, personally, don't care about Geoman one way or the other. Same thing with Magicshine.

Where I do have an issue is when a supplier starts to market their products and starts to co-opt on line forums for their sales and customer service purposes. The proper way to do that is to purchase an online ad and to pay the money and put up their own on line customer service forum from their own website. That is where we cross the line here, IMO, when it starts to turn into a shipping confirmation, and customer service hot line. That doesn't belong here and I don't think the concept is difficult to understand.

The "helping of customers" and the "offering of options" needs to be done elsewhere and on their own nickel. Trolling for sales in a free online forum is spam for all intents and purposes. If you dress it up to look more "helpful" and more acceptable, that doesn't change it from what it is.

When a supplier starts to make statements about their product then it is absolutely fair and reasonable to challenge them to prove their statements just like people are challenged to back up their statements here all the time. When they retreat behinds statements like "we don't report sales information" or similar then it is pretty clear they have crossed some lines in terms of their usage and promotion on a forum. It was a promotional statement which they are unwilling to back up.

I think it is only fair to challenge those that start to coopt these forums for their own business use, don't you?

Also, notice that no one called you a profane name, no one attacked you personally while disagreeing. Isn't that refreshing? Isn't it nice to be treated like an adult?

J.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> Notice that no one except you is calling anyone names on this forum. Grow up and discuss it like an adult or go somewhere else.
> 
> I have zero issues with Magicshine having cheaper prices or trying to make a better product. In point of fact, I welcome it. I, personally, don't care about Geoman one way or the other. Same thing with Magicshine.
> 
> ...


My apologies for the name calling. I admit I wasn't in the best of moods as my research experiment wasn't getting results I wanted and responded in an admittedly childish way as you correctly pointed out.

I wasn't aware of shipping confirmation occuring in posts by Geoman, but I do welcome the customer service aspect of it. One great thing about a medium of communcation such as a forum is that all replies can be seen by everything and thus anyone who later has the same problem can search and find answers that have been previously posted. While yes, I do see the issue that yourself and others may have with regards to Geoman's position as a retailer of magicshine lights when providing support for said product, I've watched the changes occur in the light from the first batch to the current one result directly from feedback here. Feedback that if not placed in an open forum such as this may well not have lead to enough public support to cause a development and improvement of the product.

And while I do see the desire for complete disclosure of details from a retailer, there just are numbers that retailers don't have to give out. How often would you really go into and store and ask for exact failure/return rates and number of units sold? Working part time in retail, I would happily give general figures but not the exact numbers even if I knew it.

Again, my apologies for the immature name-calling earlier :madman:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

No harm, no foul. I know how you feel - been there.

No issues with discussing strengths and weaknesses of products if it leads to improvement. Using these forums for the selling and promotion of products and for customer service responses is not appropriate, IMHO. Similarly, if a retailer or supplier makes claims and then refuses to back them up, that is tantamount to saying, "You're wrong. Trust me." That comes under the heading of unsupportable sales claims and is likewise inappropriate. If the supplier can't back it up (or won't) then they shouldn't engage.

I'm sure the owners of this forum would be grateful for the advertising revenue. That's the right way to advertise on forums and what pays for them being here for all of us to use.

J.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

If Geoman is breaking the rules, why haven't moderators stopped him? You can't tell me that they haven't seen his numerous posts around here. Most of his posts that I have seen were general information about the product, like how many modes it has, how long the cord is, run times, etc. I haven't seen him make claims he couldn't back up. For you or anyone to expect a business to reveal their sales information is a little unfair. There's not a single manufacturer out there that wants to reveal sensitive information like that, lest they give their competitors an advantage. For what it's worth, if you think Geo is making fat stacks of cash on this endeavor, nothing is stopping you from personally contacting Magicshine to get your piece of the pie.


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

I can appreciate the stance of the local producer, but as for me I can't afford the extra $115.00 for a light, especially since I'm just getting into night riding. I like to support domestic products all I can, but as stated before, how much is made overseas is overwhelming.


----------



## windhoar (Oct 24, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> No harm, no foul. I know how you feel - been there.
> 
> No issues with discussing strengths and weaknesses of products if it leads to improvement. Using these forums for the selling and promotion of products and for customer service responses is not appropriate, IMHO. Similarly, if a retailer or supplier makes claims and then refuses to back them up, that is tantamount to saying, "You're wrong. Trust me." That comes under the heading of unsupportable sales claims and is likewise inappropriate. If the supplier can't back it up (or won't) then they shouldn't engage.
> 
> ...


Dude, you ain't the forum police. If you don't like what is being posted, I suggest you take it up with one of the Moderators or just stop reading the posts. In my opinion, you are not adding anything to the discussion.


----------



## mike12182 (Mar 31, 2009)

windhoar said:


> Dude, you ain't the forum police. If you don't like what is being posted, I suggest you take it up with one of the Moderators or just stop reading the posts. In my opinion, you are not adding anything to the discussion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

JohnJ80 said:


> I'm sure the owners of this forum would be grateful for the advertising revenue. That's the right way to advertise on forums and what pays for them being here for all of us to use.


:nono:



JohnJ80 said:


> Sorry I missed that. I have an ad blocker plug in.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

You just have to love complaining about the lack of an ad while running an ad blocker.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Pwned....still good 4 years later.


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

I got a MS from Geoman. I had never ridden at night and didn't really think to much about it. However at $85 I figured what the heck and bought the light. I would not have considered a light set up over $100. Now that I'm hooked, I would consider other lights but don't have the need right now (thanks geoman!). I know other folks in my area that got these lights as well and also would not consider more expensive options. Point is, the MS is getting NEW night riders out there who may not be out otherwise and potentially creating a bigger market. I like having geoman on the forum as he has pretty straight forward and helpful comments on the product and is careful not to respond negatively about other lights. The problem with forums is that they are like politics, eventually owned by a loud minority.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> You just have to love complaining about the lack of an ad while running an ad blocker.


Werd.

Foot, meet mouth.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I do understand John's position of wanting a retailer to pay for advertisement as Geoman can appear to be doing... as well as a general dislike for ads much like the rest of us.

Supporting the concept of an ad that helps support these forums is quite different from having to look at said ad. So I do understand where he is coming from.

With that said though, I'm still erring on the side of appreciating Geoman's presence and communication on the forum. Not just because I bought a light set from him and had excellent service and experience with the product either.


----------



## Wobbegong (Feb 11, 2004)

scar said:


> My name is Jay (aka scar). I am a 45 year old mechanical designer for a major medical device manufacturer in Lakewood, Colorado for whom I have worked for the last 21 years. I have a small milling machine at home that I am producing my lights with. I also have two small children, therefore, I cannot afford $1000 dollars for a kick ass light set up so I made my own. I am now trying to help out others with similar budget constraints but desire the latest LED technology. I purchase all of the raw materials, manufacture, market (show people and ad on MTBR), package/ship all myself, doing the majority of work only on the weekend evenings. No one else is involved, total grass roots. I purchase my LED's from Cutter and a guy in the states by the name Photonfanatic. I believe the driver is coming from China, everything else is purchased in the States and locally when possible. There is no way that I could keep up with the rate that MagicShines are selling, nor do I want to. I am just a guy tyring to raise my kids in todays world, perform at my job during the day, build some lights on Friday and Saturday nights, and trying to get a bike ride in there somewhere. 95% of my riding is done in the dark at 5am because of all of my other commitments, therefore I need lights. I also like sharing my stuff with others that value a handmade, custom light and the service that goes with it. I am not trying to put a light on every bike.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Well said. I like what your doing here. Best of luck to you.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

*Better chime in here*

I started a weekly night ride about a year and a half ago only running with a 10watt nite rider trail rat. Then a few more folks started coming out. Got to be a bit popular and fun! I had some rei credit so i bought a Lights & motion stella and this worked fine for a spot, huge difference from the 10 watt. Then a guy rolls in with his trunk lit up that could easily be seen from outer space! no joke.......Offered up a few lights for some folks to demo. I metioned i was doing my first 24hr. race in Gunnison and he offered up a demo for me to try. So i ran the l&m on the helmet and the amoeba on the bar. Came home hooked. Ordered up my Amoeba for the bar and was hooked on night riding for sure! Jay would join us when he could always offering up some lights to try out. The appeal for me was the size of the light and the battery. I hated being tethered to my camelback with the battery for my helmet. So now i run the Amoeba on the helmet and one on the bars.

If you've never ridden with 20 mtn bikers in the woods at night i would highly recommend it! Oh and one kick ass dog Maddie!:thumbsup: 





Buffalo Creek Night Train from Jay Buthman on Vimeo.

Like i said, we ride in anything!





Snowbound in BC! from Kevin Noel on Vimeo.

Jay offered up that i take a kit of 4 lights and have them available for people to demo as it is hard for him to get out, with building lights, kids and so forth. I dubbed myself the front range Amoeba rep. I am in no way connected to Amoeba other than a huge fan of the light and a good friend of Jays. So not bashing the other guys, just giving the Amoeba a big:thumbsup: :thumbsup: If your around denver look for the weekly *t.i.t.s.* rides and come on out! We usually have a good time!!

Fwiw- Last week in buff creek we saw a bobcat and later caught a glimpse of a mtn. lion. Riding at night is Sweet!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I hope to catch more of these rides this year, and hopefully one at Buffalo Creek..


----------

